# Midget!



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry if that title offended anybody, but I have a mint terribilis that won't grow. I bought all three of my terribilis at the same time and midget was growing with them, then he just stopped. He is perfectly healthy in every way eating great and everything. My other two terribilis had tripled in size than midget is. His colors ''turning" like what terribilis do as they age. I will post some pics but will he be okay? I dust my ff's almost every feeding and feed them a LOT. I probably put some sex drug in my ff cultures and I dump about 175 melos once every two days per frog. lol. I have so many ff's I try to use as much as possible so none die of old age and get "wasted".


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

When you have a group of frogs and notice that the others in the tank are growing faster than another, you should separate that one out for awhile to see if it catches up, because you never know it could be a frog that is bullied.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

There isn't any sign of bullying, but maybe that's what I'll have to do. The others are almost full grown, and this one has the same coloraton, just he's a lot smaller and won't grow. My terribs are always out and NEVER hide so I see them eat when I feed them. To be honest he seems to eat the most.


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

He might be a she. Something to think about. don't realy know.

I am having the same issue with my orange terribilis but I haven't noticed any bullying as well. I just thought he might be a she due to the size difference.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am aware of a size difference but not one that great. Plus females are larger than the males if I'm correct.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone want to give me some more advice about this?


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

This might help you out

Average size of male: 1.45 - 1.77 inches (37 -45 mm)

Average size of female: 1.57 - 1.61 inches (40 -41 mm)

This information is from doylesdartden.


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

i can't really help you but hey! i take that very offensivly... jk


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

midget said:


> i can't really help you but hey! i take that very offensivly... jk


lol. very funny.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

Seperate it out for a while and feed it crickets, termites, wax worms and maggots and see what happens along with the usual vitimins and minerals. I doubt it is getting bullied but it's a possibility. Terribillis are a very social frog and do well in groups especially young ones. Just keep an eye on it if you do seperate it to make sure that it does eat. How is it's weight? Does it look as fat as the others but just smaller?


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

H eats just fine. Midget has lil fat belly and there is no competition with food, I dust their food almost every feeding. I feed them small pheonix worms, pinheads, small mealworms, small waxworms, baby baby earthworms (from worm cultures for my turtles), and bean beetles. Their diet consists of about 80% ff's.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Have you gotten back clean fecals for them? One of my azureus had the same problem. It went from stunted growth and ravenous appetite to "belly rot":
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/44300-azureus-not-growing.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/44673-belly-rot.html

I'm not sure if it was the cause for the entire problem but later his tankmate (the stunted one passed during treatment) tested positive for strongyloides worms. Which brings me to this point: Have a vet run your fecals who is specifically knowledgeable of reptile and amphibian parasites! Testing more than once is never a bad thing either...

Don't be too worried because it's highly unlikely that your frog has the same issue. I hope he either catches up or lives a long and prosperous life as a runt .


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't want to sound mean, but how much would this cost? Is there anyway I can get anything from online to do that? I don't want to go to the vet and spend like $250+ for a frog (no offense).


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

Many on this site use 

Dr. David M. Frye, DVM Frye Brothers' Frogs


----------

